# Mail : récupérer un dossier supprimé.



## chandler_jf (30 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Voilà j'ai supprimé une dossier mail stocké sur "Mon mac" et j'aimerai savoir si vous saviez s'il y a un espoir de récupérer son contenu. 


En résumé : J'étais en train de créer des dossiers avec des règles afin de trier automatiquement un max de mail automatiquement. 
Je vais cela en premier avec des dossiers "Sur Mon MAC" pour plus de rapidité et j'avais désactivé Time capsule. 

Pour détailler ce qui c'est passé : 

J'ai créé un dossier "Marchant" avec deux sous dossier "pub" et "commandes". Depuis le boite de réception j'ai déplacé tous mes mails concernant "marchant" dans le dossier ad hoc et je fais mes règles en testant au fur et à mesure pour voir si les pub se déplacent dans les sous dossiers "pub" et "commandes" dans le sien. 

Une fois mes règles trouvées concernant "Marchant" j'ai déplacé le sous dossiers Marchant > Pub et Marchant > Commandes dans des dossiers définitifs "Pub > Marchant" et "Commandes > Marchant" qui sont mes dossiers définitifs. 

Lors de cette étape de déplacement les moites mail on été créées en double dans ce dossier final : même nom / même nombre de mails dedans.
J'ai fermé et relancé mail sans succès : j'ai donc supprimé un des doublon mais les deux ont été supprimés. 

Je cherche en vain un moyen de récupérer mes mails supprimés : une astuce ? 

J'ai été voir dans Bibliothèque > Mail et j'ai trouvé un dossier au lieu d'une .mbox mais visiblement sans message dedans. 








------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de Mail et de son fonctionnement, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*




Merci de m'avoir lu


----------



## Sly54 (30 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,



chandler_jf a dit:


> Je cherche en vain un moyen de récupérer mes mails supprimés : une astuce ?


Si tu n'as pas de sauvegarde, si tu n'as pas les msg chez ton fournisseur d'accès, alors je crains le pire et qu'il te faille tester ces logicviels de récupération de données : Datarescue ou bien PhotoRec.
A installer sur un autre dd, évidemment !


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Octobre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Si tu n'as pas de sauvegarde, si tu n'as pas les msg chez ton fournisseur d'accès, alors je crains le pire et qu'il te faille tester ces logicviels de récupération de données : Datarescue ou bien PhotoRec.
> A installer sur un autre dd, évidemment !



Merci de ton retour. 

J'avais testé Datarescue mais le jeux n'en vaut pas le prix. 

Je viens de tester PhotoRec et visiblement ds les pref il ne chercher pas les extensions .mbox ni les mails. 

Je crois que c'est grillé pour cette fois


----------



## Sly54 (30 Octobre 2012)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Je crois que c'est grillé pour cette fois


Ces logiciels, c'est vraiment du dernier recours.
L'idéal est de multiplier les sauvegardes !


----------



## soiziclecros (30 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour

Il y a une option dans les préférences de Mail(comportement des BAL) : un dossier mis à la corbeille ne sera supprimé q'après un délai (j'ai mis un mois). On voit la corbeille dans la colonne gauche de Mail.
Pour récupérer un message supprimé, il suffit de le glisser dans la bonne BAL.


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Octobre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ces logiciels, c'est vraiment du dernier recours.
> L'idéal est de multiplier les sauvegardes !



Yep ... j'ai une sauvegarde Time Capsule mais que j'avais désactivée le temps de faire du tri :s



soiziclecros a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Il y a une option dans les préférences de Mail(comportement des BAL) : un dossier mis à la corbeille ne sera supprimé q'après un délai (j'ai mis un mois). On voit la corbeille dans la colonne gauche de Mail.
> Pour récupérer un message supprimé, il suffit de le glisser dans la bonne BAL.



sauf erreur cela concerne les messages et non les dossiers ... mon paramètre est  "jamais" et je n'ai rien dans la corbeille. D'ailleur quand tu supprime un dossier il y a une alerte comme quoi l'action est irréversible.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2012)

chandler_jf a dit:


> sauf erreur cela concerne les messages et non les dossiers ... mon paramètre est  "jamais" et je n'ai rien dans la corbeille. D'ailleur quand tu supprime un dossier il y a une alerte comme quoi l'action est irréversible.


Dans ce cas il est possible de récupérer les mails chez le FAI en faisant un tri sur des mots-clés.

Ils arriveront tous d'un coup et il sera possible de les mettre dans un dossier.


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Novembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Dans ce cas il est possible de récupérer les mails chez le FAI en faisant un tri sur des mots-clés.
> 
> Ils arriveront tous d'un coup et il sera possible de les mettre dans un dossier.



malheureusement non ce n'est pas le fonctionnement d'iCloud


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2012)

Je ne parlais pas d'iCloud, mais de la messagerie web elle-même : si les messages n'avaient pas été supprimés, ils y seraient toujours et pourraient être récupérés.

(testé chez Orange, avec des messages de 2008).


----------



## les_innommables66 (1 Novembre 2012)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Yep ... j'ai une sauvegarde Time Capsule mais que j'avais désactivée le temps de faire du tri :s



Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre ; si tu as une sauvegarde d'avant tes manipulations, alors tu peux récupérer ton dossier / tes mails ?

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Novembre 2012)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre ; si tu as une sauvegarde d'avant tes manipulations, alors tu peux récupérer ton dossier / tes mails ?
> 
> ...



Je l'avais désactivée bien avant  ... ma dernière sauvegarde date du mois d'aout


----------

